# Rousey won't pose nude for Playboy because her privates are worth more than 5 bucks



## onip69 (Oct 14, 2012)

Ronda Rousey won't pose nude for Playboy because her privates are worth more than five bucks

By Jesse Holland on Feb 18, 6:30p 5 








Someone tell Hef to put his checkbook away. UFC Women's Bantamweight Champion Ronda Rousey isn't getting "Rowdy" for her fans, no matter how much money Playboy is offering.





> "I'd say, ‘No.' No one should be able to see my cash and prizes for $5, okay? I don't care how much money they gave me. I don't really see myself as a sex symbol because ever since people have started calling me a sex symbol, I haven't had a lot of sex in my life. Like, it's just, it's not really working out great for me. But, yeah, people bring that up all the time. I'm like, ‘Look, you're right. I probably get more attention fighting because of how I look. But if I didn't know how to fight and I just looked the way I did, no one would know who I am.' "


http://www.mmamania.com/2013/2/18/4002504/ufc-ronda-rousey-wont-pose-nude-playboy-mma


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

Is she also dissing Arianny by saying that?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

So her boobs are called 'cash' and 'prizes'?


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Crester said:


> Is she also dissing Arianny by saying that?


I liked Arianny better before she whored herself out to every mag in the world....She's so Hollywood and fake it turns me off now...


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm ok with her not posing nude for Playboy. 

I bet it looks like a grenade went off in a deli down there anyways.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Does anybody actually want to see her nude? She's not ugly but she's certainly not hot, she's an average/slightly above average woman. She has a nice body from fighting but that's about it. Who is calling her a "sex symbol"?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

She's a six at best.

Would still hit relentlessly mind you, but yeah she's no Kate Upton, Jessica Burciaga or Jessica Kylie so cool your jets Ronda.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I must be in the minority of men who don't view female fighters as sexual symbols to be oogled at between fights. I'm no fan of the photo spreads that Misha Tate, Gina Carano, or Rhonda Rousey did, no matter the publication. 

I must be weird to want to see a female fighter fight instead of be a slab of meat void of personality like models or even the UFC's ring card girls. :confused05:

As long as Rhonda is being Rhonda I'm happy. She's going to be a huge star but I'm glad she's not going to be a star for the wrong reasons. Fighting comes first for her and that's alright by me.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> She's a six at best.
> 
> Would still hit relentlessly mind you, but yeah she's no Kate Upton, Jessica Burciaga or Jessica Kylie so cool your jets Ronda.


This.

Does anyone under 50 still buy playboys?


----------



## mac9955 (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't even think Rousey's that attractive, she's okay, but not like this Gorgeous Girl people make her out to be.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I bet she has a gigantic clitoris.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

BWoods said:


> I must be in the minority of men who don't view female fighters as sexual symbols to be oogled at between fights. I'm no fan of the photo spreads that Misha Tate, Gina Carano, or Rhonda Rousey did, no matter the publication.


Yeah I mean who would want to see these ladies naked...Yuck


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

it's not like she is that great anyhow and also playboy is a shitty magazine as well the fhm and hustlers as the great joe rogan and joey diaz say are way better. Now carano and tate and even zigano are different stories


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I bet she has a gigantic clitoris.


she is a mix between a barely out of shape armenian judo guy and a lunch lady at a cafeteria


----------



## paulfromtulsa (Jan 13, 2007)

Rygu said:


> I'm ok with her not posing nude for Playboy.
> 
> I bet it looks like a grenade went off in a deli down there anyways.


Hahahha @ grenade went off in a deli. Qoute of the year lol


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

I bet you its not because of any of that. If you watch the primetime she said she used to get picked on and if you look at old pics she seems like she is actually a naturally fat person. You can tell by her face now even like she would not be in shape or skinny naturally, She has to work out a lot to stay having a good body so I bet all the teasing gave here a little bit of a complex or low self esteem about her body. Just a guess anyhow. How ever girls who work out and are thin or in shape a little muscular have super tight girly bits haha used to date a stripper who was in really good shape from pole dancing and was the tightest ever. Just saying lol.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

no class fools.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oldfan said:


> no class fools.


class? boy look around do you know where we are


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Couple years ago when she wasnt that popular i got in a big argument with someone because i told him i dont find Rousey attractive. And i really dont.... i find it hard to believe that anyone would consider her hot if she wasnt a fighter. Maybe by "Fighter" standards id call her pretty but other then that im really not attracted to her. And when i see her in interviews next to normal people i always find her wayyyy too muscular for my liking. And for some reason i really cant stand her mole on her face under her eye. That thing kinda grosses me out... Im not someone who picks out small flaws like that but iv never liked Moles especially on faces. Also has anyone noticed that her hair ALWAYS looks greasy and wet??? 

But she does have some really pretty pictures on google. Too bad iv not seen that transfer over to video footage. Facebook has shown me that its possible for BUTT UGLY girls to look hot in pictures.





















Il take Miesha and










Any day of the week.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...She doesn't have a problem with SI showing off a ton of her body. Those pics of her were pretty hot.Her choice and little do I care. I don't see Playgirl ringing JBJ's phone or any other fighters number off the hook. I don't care to Ronda's coochie---It's just another one like millions of others. I just wanna see her fight like the great athlete she is...


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

John8204 said:


> Yeah I mean who would want to see these ladies naked...Yuck


I think you misunderstand what I was saying. I'm more interested in female fighters (especially Rousey) as fighters than I am as sexual fantasies. I'm glad Rhonda would rather pose nude for artistic measures rather than fap material. 

I will say, though, I never really understood the Misha fascination some guys have. Her nose is an instant turn-off for me.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

artistic? yuck i hate that crap it's not artistic to paint or take a picture of a person naked but have like a vase is something covering their privates it's just a bad tease for fancy people's porn. Miesha,cat,gina and the 2 in johns picture are not bad at all imo.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

oldfan said:


> no class fools.


Yes, oldfan, because you clearly are the epitome of class. :confused05:

Thanks for the red though, it had been a while. :hug:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Props to her, there's too much of an expectation these days for women in the spotlight to do things like this.

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

The lady doesn't wanna get her goods out...deal with it


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

LizaG said:


> The lady doesn't wanna get her goods out...deal with it


i'm actually relieved i don't wanna see her like that, but your new avy girl is a different story


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

BWoods said:


> I think you misunderstand what I was saying. I'm more interested in female fighters (especially Rousey) as fighters than I am as sexual fantasies. I'm glad Rhonda would rather pose nude for artistic measures rather than fap material.
> 
> I will say, though, I never really understood the Misha fascination some guys have. Her nose is an instant turn-off for me.


That isn't Miesha


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Carano>>>>>>>>>Tate=Rousey. Gina is in a completly different league.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That's why the Hollywood stole her away.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

dudeabides said:


> That's why the Hollywood stole her away.


You know what's weird. I was about to make a post saying that exactly. Gina is naturally pretty. She has a good personality, no baggage, definite star quality. 

I knew there was something hidden behind Ronda's bad girl mentality. After watching the primetime show I now know why. She's got a lot of inner rage which makes her a helluve competitor. My advice to Ronda is never say never. Everybody has a price.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Who the hell still buys playboys? And frankly, we'll probably just have to wait a couple months until Rousey's twitter gets "hacked" and we get the nudie picks that nobody really cares about...


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I dont really care about whether she shows her "cash and prizes" or not. I see her as a fighter and not a sex symbol. Dont get me wrong, she is attractive and I would Jon Fitch her any day, but shes no dime.

Ginas not all that either...


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

1. Gina Carano
2. Misha Tate


3. The rest minus a few like Carmouche & the likes
4. Ronda Rousey



5. Cyborg



Atleast that's how I feel. I never got why Rousey would be considered a sex-symbol.

I very rarely get to agree with Sideways so I'll just go ahead this time & say that his post was spot on.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I think she's hot :dunno: Not fussed about not ever seeing her lady places though. 

Gina wins the hotness competition by miles though.


----------



## paulfromtulsa (Jan 13, 2007)

probably better that we dont see her in playboy. pretty sure looks like a worn catcher's mitt down there


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

if it was playboy I doubt you'd be seeing much of what it looks like down there since it's softcore.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I bet she has a gigantic clitoris.


A gigantic _what_?

Never heard of that... :dunno:

.


----------



## paulfromtulsa (Jan 13, 2007)

hellholming said:


> if it was playboy I doubt you'd be seeing much of what it looks like down there since it's softcore.


not a close up but im sure her meat curtains hang like wet towels


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

She is nothing to write home about. Probably had more cock than a hen house. Small muscular breasts....uh no. Great butt though but awkward hips. Needs to have that thing cut off under her eye. So whatever Dana is paying her Heff needs to shell out a bit more is basically what she is saying? One punch....thats all I need Liz....one damn punch to end it all. All the testosterone has probably made her clitoris as scary as Chyna's.


----------



## paulfromtulsa (Jan 13, 2007)

Did playboy even offer her anything?


----------



## Lewdawg (Jan 18, 2021)

Rygu said:


> I'm ok with her not posing nude for Playboy.
> 
> I bet it looks like a grenade went off in a deli down there anyways.


----------



## Lewdawg (Jan 18, 2021)

I think she should do it and maybe it does look like a grenade went off but,she is a rare specimen of female.Her "cash and prizes"or whatever are of an acquired taste,very average but what makes her unique is the way she's built and why she's built that way.Id not agree with her being a "sex symbol"most men are probably intimidated by her.I would say that she'd be a person interest to see worked up into a lust and even more interesting to help her out of her "sexual frustrations"she claims to have and see her open to all avenues of pleasure and free love.


----------



## Lewdawg (Jan 18, 2021)

She does have a misplaced sense of self worth saying what she did.I wouldn't pay $5 to see everything.Shes not like Cindy Crawford or Julia Roberts who yes in my mind are worth much more to see in that fashion and I'm not a buyer of flesh peddling mags.I may browse her online.Hell in all reality if I was her I'd do a penthouse spread just to get her true self out there.Is this celebrity jihad putting other people's body parts in place of hers?I was looking for her espn pics and seen some crazy stuff.By what I've seen she should be pretty well rounded in the right areas for such a display.I think Shed be better represented in like a Pam Anderson or Paris Hilton tape.This way men could see she is still a natural woman and not going to beat them to death if she don't get her way.Her tough manner is a turn-off to average men.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

She is a woman of integrity in that she's not willing to flaunt her personal area to anyone except for her partners which for right now means Travis Browne. In other words she's saying there are somethings about her that can't be bought for a price and her personal body parts aren't one of them. That's something she and other fighters won't sell.


----------

